# Co2 regulators: Aquatek, Azoo, Milwaukee



## Cboss (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought my regulator from beveragefactory.com. I'm very happy with it and the price is decent.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've only used the Milwaukee. I've been running it about a year with no problems. I was criticized most harshly last time I recommended one instead of a $300 regulator however.:icon_smil


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sharkfood said:


> I've only used the Milwaukee. I've been running it about a year with no problems. I was criticized most harshly last time I recommended one instead of a $300 regulator however.:icon_smil


The milwaukee seems like a good deal, toss the needle valve and put on an ideal valve and you have quite a decent setup.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm satisfied with my AZOO regulator. The needle valve seems to be very very touchy. Not having a bubble counter can be aggrivating especially when your trying to fine tune a bubble rate. I just upgraded my needle valve to a fabco NV-55, with a bubble counter and I'm quite satisfied with it so far.

+1 on the beverage factory regs too. You'd have to buy a post body setup (solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter, fittings) but they seem to hold up well.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

I have an azoo and the needle valve drives me crazy! About how much is the fabco?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Punchybird said:


> I have an azoo and the needle valve drives me crazy! About how much is the fabco?



~30$? It's worth it so far. Idk if Yikesjason is building anymore, but you could ask, he set my fabco up with a bubble counter for a very reasonable price!


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm using an AquaTek regulator at the moment with zero issues with it. (Knock on wood) Haven't run into problems with the needle valve yet, but it is always a good option it purchase an aftermarket needle valve such as a Fabco and you will be in great shape.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

+1 on the Aquatek. Been using one since January with a 20oz paintball tank on my Ebi. Zero issues, I've only had to adjust the needle valve if I wanted to up the BPS.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's all a matter of opinion, to be quite honest. I've seen a wide range of regulators being used on tanks without a problem. Some people have a problem with using lower 'rated' equipment even if it's the same thing. That's like buying a brand name cereal for 5$ a box and buying the grocery store's brand for 3.50$ when it's the same cereal. (ingredients included). 

I'm not saying that the regulators aren't better, such as GLA, Rex Grigg, etc. But soetimes it's not worth the extra cost, especially if your on a budget. I'm quite satisfied with my AZOO and would buy another one.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Milwaukee is a name brand. They became famous because of their regulators. Building a regulator yourself is far better and is cheaper like buying a grocery store's brand of much better testing cereal for a fraction of the cost.

I got a victor dual stage regulator VTS 252c for 99 cents from ebay 5 months ago put on a parker solenoid fabco needle valve jbj bubble counter and swagelok's 1/3 PSIG cracking pressure 1/8" male NPT check valve for a grand total of 80 dollars for everything.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I won 2 Victor VTS 250Cs for $50.00. I had to change the inputs to cga 350 for $9.00 each. I only built up one, the second is a spare. I got a fabco metering valve for $28.00 and Parker solenoid for $12.00.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the regulator. Just the needle valve.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Punchybird said:


> I have an azoo and the needle valve drives me crazy! About how much is the fabco?





fishykid1 said:


> ~30$? It's worth it so far. Idk if Yikesjason is building anymore, but you could ask, he set my fabco up with a bubble counter for a very reasonable price!


He is not. I am building post body setups, though. I can sell you a fabco NV-55 for $30 shipped. However, if you are on a lower budget, I can also sell you a clippard NV for $20 shipped. They aren't as good as the fabco, but they are reliable.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

Have to get back to you in a month. Budget is shot right now!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Single stage risk of a low pressure dump and the fact they last forever more or less.
Just couldn't see messing around with a piece that could last my whole tanking life and picked up two SuMo rigs.

ZERO complaints.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cboss said:


> I bought my regulator from beveragefactory.com. I'm very happy with it and the price is decent.


Which would you recommend? Also, are they touchy? That was my problem with paintball co2. If I got it, I would probably add a solenoid.

Thanks!
P.s. Sorry for the off topic question


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone else? How about Aquatek?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

it'd be cheaper and more fun to just snipe a good victor off ebay and either skip the solenoid or use cheaper ones. i use STC solenoids and NV which are great for the price and perform well enough for me. for me i spend about 50-60 for each victor dual stage reg using STC components, but that's because i get my victor dual stage regs for like 30 shipped off ebay lol!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, they look much more heavy duty. I could get a post body Kit and get a honkin' rig.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Building your own is cheaper - by far - than buying a prebuilt high quality new setup.

Buying one of the aforementioned rigs (Milwaukee, etc.) is cheaper - by far - than building any kind of rig from scratch. If you have $100, buy a rig. If you have $200, build your own quality rig.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

I myself also have an Aquatek. It has been a great st up. Mine has been up and running for a couple of years now. 

I just recently replaced the needle valve. Never had any problems with it before. 
Still running the original solenoid which i have never completed any maintenance on. 
It stays cool to the touch, it has never even felt warm before.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

If the Aquatek is that good I might as well save myself the trouble and buy it. Having to spend $30 after a few years is a pretty small price to pay. The homemade ones are great, but after looking in to it more tonight, the Aquatek is pretty good for the price.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

I recommend them all the time, quite a few members here will pound it into your head that you need to drop $200+ on a regulator. 


The Aquatek's will work perfectly fine for quite awhile for what they are and how much they cost. Great for those who do not have half a paycheck to spend on a Regulator, solenoid and needle valve for a pressurized CO2 setup.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool, thanks! 
I think you recommened it to me before, but everyone scared me off of it. I know a heck of a lot more now, and this does seem to be the best option. I learned spending more than 30min on google can do miracles


----------

